# Foto Fest 2016 Mk.V



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2016)

That's a fine shot.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2016)

It sure is !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)

Beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh, look, it's ..... yellow !
Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2016)

Lovely.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. This particular Mustang is my least favorite that flies in these parts but the owner shows up just about everywhere. I will admit that when it is flown, which is often, the owner/pilot Scott Yoak (Scooter) does a magnificent job and really shows what a Mustang is capable of doing.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thanks guys. This particular Mustang is my least favorite that flies in these parts but the owner shows up just about everywhere.



Yeah, the scheme doesn't turn my crank either.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Excellent...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)

What ... not a classified or the top secret stamp here...?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2016)

Red and yellow..


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2016)

Love that they are painting various schemes on her.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2016)

That's a cracking shot Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2016)

Colourful bird.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, neat.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay lads, we have now finished our run through of aircraft that I saw at the Bay of Quinte Airshow at CFB Trenton at the end of June and we will be moving on to Geneseo New York for the next little bit.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff - like the look of that Beech.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice! Gonna try for Geneseo next year Jeff. Although, come to think of it, it's close to the Duxford thing ain't it?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice! Gonna try for Geneseo next year Jeff. Although, come to think of it, it's close to the Duxford thing ain't it?



Usually the exact same weekend.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2016)

Like the SAAF Harvard.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2016)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks chaps. Enjoy sharing these with you!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2016)

And I;m enjoying looking at them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2016)

Not a war bird but I like it none the less.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2016)

Love the Tiger Moth.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Great shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Agree with Wayne - beaut shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

But it's not yellow .................


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2016)

Love the shot of the two North Americans.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> But it's not yellow .................



ran out of paint again.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2016)

Found the yellow paint can, somebody hid it under a pile of of old hockey sticks.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2016)

The other half gets the yellow next week then ?
Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2016)

Neat.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2016)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2016)

Ooooh. Shiny.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2016)

Bet it's yellow on the inside !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2016)

Good ones Jeff, and looks like neat little airfield, too.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2016)

Too much red.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2016)

Moving on to Thunder Over Michigan 2016.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)

Good stuff man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. I remember seeing that Mustang (Post # 170) at Duxford, either very late 1980s or very early 1990s, when it was then Swiss (?) based.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff. I remember seeing that Mustang (Post # 170) at Duxford, either very late 1980s or very early 1990s, when it was then Swiss (?) based.


The pictured example is registered as NL7TF

There were/are two Mustangs done up in this c/s Terry. The other one has a Spitfire rear view mirror on her and is registered as N51EA.

I do not have my GML from 2007 currently loaded on my computer or I would show both. The mirror is quite evident and the font used for the squadron codes and tail numbers are slightly different.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. i think the Swiss example went to the 'States, but not sure. I'll see if I can find a pic, and compare it to yours.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Jeff. i think the Swiss example went to the 'States, but not sure. I'll see if I can find a pic, and compare it to yours.


The pictured Double Trouble Two is owned by Comanche Fighters based out of Texas and has been owned by them since 1998The other Double Trouble Two is owned by Gery Yagen and his organization and they have had her since 2013 so am thinking this is the one that used to be in Switzerland.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

very Cool...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you Mr. M for my medal.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2016)

That's one you don't see every day.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff - love that Super Sabre.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

Excellent Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2016)

Like it !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2016)

Agreed.


----------

